# Gender of Stray Cat



## Masjntt

We have a stray cat who visits us for food and has done for many months. We have just managed to gain its trust and took it to local
Vets. The cat is not microchipped and have so far been able to trace owners, if we can’t then we would like to give the cat a home.

Can anyone help with establishing the cats gender please. The vetinary nurse forgot to check and the cat was too distressed at being put in / out of pet carrier 

I think it’s an unneutered male. 
Thank you xx


----------



## lorilu

Yep, that's a boy who needs to be neutered as soon as possible! Well done on the rescue. I do find it odd that his sex was not established at the vet, seems like that would be one of the first things they would want to know. He has Chosen well though, you obviously love him a lot.


----------



## Masjntt

Thank you so much, I was surprised too tbh, we saw a nurse I asked her to check the sex but when she came back out she had only scanned him, I queried how soon I could get him neutered if he needed it and she told me to wait a few months incase his owners are found which I really don’t think they are going to be.

I have an apt on Wed for my other cat with a vet I ll enquire again about getting him neutered.

Thank you so much for confirming xx


----------



## Lurcherlad

I wouldn’t wait, for his sake tbh

He’ll be better off neutered and no responsible owner would leave an unneutered Tom roaming the streets.


----------

